# Live surf report



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Just setting up at the first parking lot inside the park as you head West to Pensacola on Navarre Island. 

Wind- north @2-3 knots

Water clarity-15-20ft

Waves- calm with slight ripple/chop from northern breeze

Grass- none yet

Sunrise- pretty Bada**


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*One swipe*

Sand fleas everywhere


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey there cantgitenuf, whay kind of strainer is that in the pic? Where can I get one? I like it, from what I see! Thanks.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Get you some!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bait bucket*



Mac1528 said:


> Hey there cantgitenuf, whay kind of strainer is that in the pic? Where can I get one? I like it, from what I see! Thanks.


It's just the bait tray and bucket that came with my beach cart


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any kind of name embossed on the plastic strainer? Who makes the beach cart?


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Good luck this morning. We expect some good results.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Made by*



Mac1528 said:


> Any kind of name embossed on the plastic strainer? Who makes the beach cart?


Fish-N-Mate


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Update. 

No grass at all
Tons of sand fleas 

4 catfish down lol


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Fish-N-Mate


 Thank you sir! I'll give it a look-see.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

So far 5 cats and a huge lady fish. 26"long


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> So far 5 cats and a huge lady fish. 26"long


Well, at leaat you got a hog ladyfish. Haha. Good luck out there man!


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Excellent news on the water quality. I will be out tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Thank you sir! I'll give it a look-see.


 Hey Mac I have the bait tray and strainer set up like you see in the photo sitting in the garage if your looking for one. 10$ and its yours. UGLY GOOD LUCK EJ there have been Makos hooked on that beach during the day! UGLY


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Couldn't stay as long as I'd like to but good morning getting out there. Visibility is just as clear as can be. No grass at all and barely any currents moving west


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks ugly, but I just found what I needed at Academy, the inside of a plastic minnow bucket. Cool deal, thanks again for the offer!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Glad too hear things are clearing up on the east side.
Langdon Beach is still cloudy with sea snot as of 3PM, not as bad as Saturday night at Chickenbone but definitely not clear waters.


----------

